# Starrett Model No. 210-A Thread Micrometer



## Old Iron (Nov 10, 2011)

Well worth the 15.00 you payed for it, I've been looking for a thread Mic but they always go for more than I can afford.

Ed I've got a bunch of old Mic's to I don't use them just like old tools. I want to build a display case for them.

Paul


----------

